# Medication



## sit (Oct 4, 2019)

I come here to show my indignation, how is it possible for such an advanced world, treating various serious diseases not to have a remedy for dr? How is it possible for almost any doctor, scientist, pharmacist to care about it, research it, find a concrete solution to it. Panic and anxiety are nothing close to dr, she took my life from me, all the pleasures, the feelings, the affects, everything. My life was perfect, today I can not find a way out, in a second everything changed. I'm taking lamotrigine with antidepressant right now but it's only been a month and I don't know if it will work for me. If anyone knows if there is any research, any breakthrough to find a remedy for this, leave it here, or more POSITIVE lamotrigine stories, I just want to hope to have my life back, as I'm sure many here ...


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I tried everything over 40 years and nothing really helped. I did exercise. I took tricyclics. I took SSRIs and SNRIs and anti psychotics and lamotrigine and sleeping pills and klonopin and I can't remember all of it. I continued to suffer episodes of major depression and all the

associative symptoms such as dp, insomnia, anxiety, ocular migraines etc. Finally, I had ECT in 2014 and it reset my brain back to normal. No more depression. No more meds. Done. It has been over 5 years. They didn't know shit 40 years ago, and they don't know shit today.


----------



## sit (Oct 4, 2019)

forestx5 said:


> I tried everything over 40 years and nothing really helped. I did exercise. I took tricyclics. I took SSRIs and SNRIs and anti psychotics and lamotrigine and sleeping pills and klonopin and I can't remember all of it. I continued to suffer episodes of major depression and all the
> associative symptoms such as dp, insomnia, anxiety, ocular migraines etc. Finally, I had ECT in 2014 and it reset my brain back to normal. No more depression. No more meds. Done. It has been over 5 years. They didn't know shit 40 years ago, and they don't know shit today.


 How many sessions?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

ECT is typically 9-12.sessions for depression. Depersonalisation should be refractory to it.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I had one every other day for 2 weeks. I had at least seven, at most eight. The only minor discomfort was the anesthesia they put in a catheter in the back of my hand. It gave a funny burning sensation. Then I would come to without even

knowing it happened. You can have a lot of psychiatric side issues with major depression. And my major depression was spawned by an epileptic event. It was all very confusing for 4 decades.

ECT sorted it all out. 7 grand mal seizures, and my brain ran the original boot strap code and I started over without the depression and side issues.

It isn't necessary to stay in a hospital for 2 weeks to have this done. I had mine at a Veterans hospital and that was just their procedure.

I know people who have it done on an outpatient basis. ECT in the am, and they go home and report back in 2 days.

ECT is absolutely the most effective treatment for major depression. But, I think it embarrasses the medical community to use it and promote it, because

the science behind it is "we don't know how or why it works, but it does." Big Pharma isn't likely to promote it either. They'd rather sell you a pill per day

for life, than shock you 7 times in two weeks and then say goodbye for life.


----------



## zecht (Nov 28, 2019)

Lucky you. That wouldnt work on me cause i dont have depression anymore. Its only some anxiety and severe dpdr now. Even if i act as i normally would, all the dpdr thins are still there ready to "remind me" that they are.....


----------

